# Beetel 110TC1 ADSL2+ ROUTER



## maks475 (Apr 13, 2013)

I got this "Beetel 110TC1 ADSL2+ ROUTER" with Airtel broad band connection, router worked fine as wireless device. now i moved to Tikona. while I am trying to configure to tikona it is not working. I couldn't find wireless option along with INTERNT and LAN under interface tab.
Could some one please help me to get configure this "Beetel 110TC1 ADSL2+ ROUTER" to tikona broadband connection.

Tikona service people are helpless.

thanks in advance.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi and welcome to TSF,

If you have your ISP details click on interface setup>internet>ISP and start the configuration.

Wireless settings should be accessible from interface setup as well.

Tikona i think use mac address registration as well so you need to do mac address cloning on the router as well.


----------

